# Webseite im Dock ablegen Lion



## joel3214 (7. Juli 2012)

Hey
Arbeite an meinem Mac mit Lion und möchte eine bestimmte Webseite im Dock haben.
Sozusagen ein direkt Link der FF öffnet nur mit dieser Seite also nicht die letzte Sitzung.
Dazu sei gesagt Safari ist der Standard Browser ist und bleibt das auch.

Mit Safari öffnen ist keine Option.

Mfg


----------



## norse (8. Juli 2012)

Geht nicht.
 Den Link in die Dock legen kein problem, aber geöffnet wird immer mit dem Standard Programm! 

Setzt den Link bei Firefox als startseite? Oder einfach in die Favoritenleiste, anders geht es nicht.


----------



## joel3214 (8. Juli 2012)

Ok danke schön.


----------

